

Ask HN: Do you want to buy our website - desouzt

Hi guys,<p>We&#x27;ve been developing our site - getinspired365.com for the last 15 months. We&#x27;ve spent a long time on it but we&#x27;ve reached a point where myself, and my partner, can&#x27;t spend any more time on it. We would like some return on the work we&#x27;ve put in so we&#x27;ve decided to see if we can sell it. Here is a quick presentation (6 slides) on what the site is about, and why someone may want to buy it.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.emaze.com&#x2F;414240&#x2F;gi365#slidenum=1<p>thanks
======
desouzt
clicky
[http://app.emaze.com/414240/gi365#slidenum=1](http://app.emaze.com/414240/gi365#slidenum=1)

